# An Original of Mine w/ Vocals: "Balloons" (Funky)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm posting this to get some feedback on the jam and improv at the end of this mostly. Comments on the composition itself are welcome as well!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

It's an interesting rhythm. I think you are in your element here as in the other song. This one is even better. I think this genre suits you more than Classical or New Age personally. Sounds similar to a Paul McCartney song.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> It's an interesting rhythm. I think you are in your element here as in the other song. This one is even better. I think this genre suits you more than Classical or New Age personally. Sounds similar to a Paul McCartney song.


Mean Mr. Mustard meets Maxwell's Silver Hammer.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Mean Mr. Mustard meets Maxwell's Silver Hammer.


Yeah, Maxwell's Silver Hammer.


----------

